# Flowmaster Super 44's....



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

.... I ordered them yesterday, and got a call today from them saying they will not ship them out to me because they are recalling the 44's for GTO's. He said they have been getting many send back to them because they fall apart internally. This is a pretty big upset for me since I'm unpatient. I had not heard of this before, so now the question stands. Is there any other muffler for the 6.0 that anyone can reliably refer to me? I'm mainly looking for loud, but not going with straight pipes completely. I already have a resonator delete.

Thanks


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Go with Dynomax race magnum mufflers, That will really get people's attention. Had some on my firebird they are loud!:cool


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Also the flowmasters sound disgusting if you ask me. They have an fart can sound with that popping sound while decellerating,AKA honda sound.. See for your self goto youtube and look up GTO exhaust sound.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record, go for the SLP LMI or LMII exhaust system. They are around $700 to $800 on ebay, maybe lower if you snipe on a no reserve auction....


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

The intimidator said:


> Also the flowmasters sound disgusting if you ask me. They have an fart can sound with that popping sound while decellerating,AKA honda sound.. See for your self goto youtube and look up GTO exhaust sound.


The "fart can" sound, and the deceleration popping is not a muffler issue....it is a tuning issue. Both chambered and straight-thru mufflers exhibit this behavior. The straight-thru design mufflers (Magnaflow, Corsa) will exhibit it more, as they are just as the design suggests........straight-thru. A chambered muffler, and the use of an H-Pipe will cut down on the volume of the popping, but it will not get rid of it. The only way to get rid of it is to get a tune. More precisely, the DFCO table needs to be altered to adjust the fuel delivery during closed throttle instances. Adding a little more timing down low can help, as it will help to burn the excess fuel in the exhaust during this time.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> At the risk of sounding like a broken record, go for the SLP LMI or LMII exhaust system. They are around $700 to $800 on ebay, maybe lower if you snipe on a no reserve auction....


:agree iagree PDQ


----------

